# Military base Mallorca



## jordimussol (Feb 25, 2013)

Mallorca has a few military sites though being such a small place, most are still guarded even out of use. This is one I stumbled upon that is open and not permanently guarded. It's a 'polvorin' type and was used to store weapons and ammo.

I'm not sure if anyone has posted this place before. 






Some heavy canons went there. 





Generator room





Ammo storage room





The hatch


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice, no not seen one of those before, cheers for sharing, good luck finding the rest of the sites!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2013)

That looks interesting? whats down the hatch??


----------



## jordimussol (Feb 26, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> That looks interesting? whats down the hatch??



There's a main entrance to the tunnels, everything is underground and the hatch was a quick way in/out. I went in the 'main' entrance and out through the hatch.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 26, 2013)

Any more photo's, you have wetted our appitite.


----------



## jordimussol (Feb 26, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Any more photo's, you have wetted our appitite.



I do have more yes... but not with me right now. When I get back home to Spain will add more.

I've a few other places to add too... I recently had a post deleted as there was only one photo but have more on file and hopefully can upload it again.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes...more please!


----------

